# Your Favorite Album Covers



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Navoh (Jun 4, 2018)

Radiohead-Hail to the Thief


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Claudia Octavia Neronis: BLACK SABBATH FIRST ALBUM AND BEHEMOTH COVERS
*Black Sabbath:* Black Sabbath

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_th...e_aeroplane_over_the_sea_album_cover_copy.jpg
*Neutral Milk Hotel:* In the Aeroplane Over the Sea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Axis:_Bold_as_Love#/media/File:Axiscover.jpg
*Jimi Hendrix:* Axis: Bold As Love


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## rakamlerouge (Jun 26, 2013)

The author's one is so funny :laughing:


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 811829


View attachment 811831


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

_Melodrama_ by Lorde








_Blue Neighbourhood_ by Troye Sivan


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

Navoh said:


> View attachment 811687
> 
> Radiohead-Hail to the Thief


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!

p.s. love the TOOL avatar as well.


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

a passing band some years back, Kill Hannah, had a good tune or two. but mostly loved the artwork/photograph.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Brand New - The Devil and God are Raging Inside Me.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 813339


View attachment 813341


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

* *


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

HIM - Venus Doom









Bjork - Debut


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

Lemxn said:


> Bjork - Debut


You get a thanks for posting a pic of this tortured beautiful person.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

* *


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh god, there are so many I could post... I'm just gonna go down my music library and limit myself to one per artist/publisher, there's gonna be a lot. I'm sometimes guilty of downloading albums just because I like the artwork.


* *





I like colours.









(CHIAROSCURO by An)









(#Emotionalized by Arch)









(Soundscape of Silence by Before the Dawn)









(Satanica by Behemoth)









(εpsilon by Blood Stain Child)









UNDERGROUND MAKINA CONNECTIONZ VOL.19 by Burning Chrome Records)









(From 2 Planets by Taishi / compllege)









(4x4=12 by deadmau5)









(Fragments of D-Generation by Disarmonia Mundi)









(Compass by DJ Okawari)









(Divine Revolution by Dominia)









(Emerald Electric Enforcer by Masamume.)









(A Virgin and a Whore by Eternal Tears of Sorrow)









(HARDCORE SYNDROME 2 by HARDCORE TANO*C)









(Colony by In Flames)









(Buried in Oblivion by Into Eternity)









(J-NERATION 2 by J-NERATION)









(Perfect Comes by lapix)









(Wave (Your Nostalgia) by Lilium Records)









(Massive CircleZ 4 by Massive CircleZ)









(THEME PARK by Motometointe)









(YATSUZAKI HARDCORE VOL.5 by Notebook Records)









(Brainwash - The Album by Round Wave Crusher)









(Legendi Bolshogo Goroda by Scartown)









(World Supertek Taisen: SuperS by Sharpnelsound)









(Driven; De:st-ructure 5 by Sound.AVE)









(Sybreed - Antares (Alternate Cover))









(Regulation Outsider by wavforme)









(Cheap but It Glows by Yusuke Tsutsumi) (Also one of my favourite visual artists, all of my avatars are from a game he did the art for)




May have gotten a little bit carried away there.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

^ Those covers look amazing! Haven't heard of most of that, but now I want to give it a listen during my weekend. 

I'll add a few more as their is plenty of album covers I like


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

it's so straightforward and eye-catching haha


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

1. ballad 1 - _joji_









2. harry styles - _harry styles
_









last but not least (though it was already mentioned), 3. melodrama - _lorde_ 









love the album cover almost as much as i do the songs <3


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Tycho - Dive










Namie Amuro - Concentration 20










Panic! at the Disco - Too Weird To Live, Too Rare To Die!


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Ajikan :


* *














Kalafina :


* *





























Studio Ghibli :


* *















I can't add anymore images images to my posts but there is also 

Pink Martini "Get Happy" , "Joy To the world" 

Sugar Plum Garden "Sky Garden" 

Love Holocaust "Chara no mori" 

But usually I don't paid attention to album covers, since I don't own physical album, and mostly dl individual songs instead of whole album/single cd.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

* *














Artist is Zbigniew M. Bielak.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Album: Portal of I 









Kalaidoscope









Fovere


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Iconic.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Theodore (Jul 6, 2011)

James Marsh's Talk Talk covers.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

There have been so many great ones over the years. This is a tough one....


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

* *


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Going old school on your asses...


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Pink Floyd- A Saucerful of Secrets is one of my favorite albums and album covers.

The Beatles White Album isn't even quite one of my favorite Beatles albums, but I enjoy it. But I really dig the minimalistic cover.


----------



## skerr (May 27, 2020)

The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground









King Crimson - In The Court Of The Crimson King









Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures


----------

